# Grenade P.S.G Gloves?



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

im looking into getting new gloves, i was looking at the Grenade P.S.G Gloves and i was wondering if anyone has used them and if they liked them. my hands get pretty cold, so im looking for a really warm glove. any help is appreciated, thanks in advance.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Grenade? Warm? Ha!


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

eternal plagued said:


> im looking into getting new gloves, i was looking at the Grenade P.S.G Gloves and i was wondering if anyone has used them and if they liked them. my hands get pretty cold, so im looking for a really warm glove. any help is appreciated, thanks in advance.


Stay away from Grenade if you're worried about anything other than having the name. I got a pair of gloves and an outer jacket by grenade last year. The jacket is alright since all I wanted was something to stay dry but the gloves :thumbsdown: suck. Hands always ended up getting frozen and often wet. My suggestion is look for something that has a gortex insert. I picked up a pair of Drop Apex GT's :thumbsup: last week and then ended up having to ride in rainy conditions this weekend. Hands stayed warm dry and the gloves aren't bulky at all. And a guy I ride with has some gortex insert stuff from Spyder that he swears by. So I would say look for that.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Grenade is a trandy piece of crap! I think there only income comes from all you band wagon dudes rockin grenade stickers on your honda civics!

I tried there outer wear in 04 and it fell apart with 2 months same with 3 other people I know


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

lol i just bought them today, but i got some liners for them, hope theyre warm. but what i noticed with my old grenade gloves, is that they had that plastic shit all on the palm and fingers, and im pretty sure thats what made my hands cold with those, and they werent very thick, but with the ones i just got, it has no plastic grip except for a little bit, but not much.


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

i picked up their mittens on sale .. should be warm i dont see why not


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2008)

Yo dude, get the grenades! All the ladies will be after you. Soooooo ill man. 
pfft


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2008)

ThinkFloyd said:


> Yo dude, get the grenades! All the ladies will be after you. Soooooo ill man.
> pfft


so was that supposed to be a smart ass comment lol. i got em cuz they looked cool lol.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

If you got them for looks, why does it matter how good they actually are?


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2008)

i wanted them becaues they looked cool, but i wasnt gonna get them if they werent gonna keep me from getting cold, but i got liners so hopefully theyll be ok.


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

ThinkFloyd said:


> Yo dude, get the grenades! All the ladies will be after you. Soooooo ill man.
> pfft


only glove i need to get ass is the gold ones made by magnum... zzzinnnngg


----------

